# My Pier Cart



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Just finished it up. Made from PVC with a simple axle and wheels double bolted with cotter pins. It will make its first run on apache either President's day weekend, or sometime this summer. Ill be the kid with the sweet cart 


























-Jeff


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Your pics ain't workin'.....


Here's mine.....


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

They work on my comp?? Maybe its your computer?

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid201/p9d3b24645b219085d81cd888d5035963/f03f6ff0.jpg

heres the link, maybe they are too big to post


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

All I'm getting is little red X's....

Can anyone else see 'em????


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bad link........Comes up "Forbidden"


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, hold on, I will resize them and try again


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

only works on your computer b/c you're signed in to your imagestation account. Upload the pictures on public domain and reference them that way.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

use photobucket instead of imagestation


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Size 'em 640x480...Then they'll fit w/o having to scroll..


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

can anybody resize them for me, Im trying to register at photobucket.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i use a Radio Flyer its my step daughters at that


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You'll have to size them before sending them to photobucket....At "My Pictures" left click the photo. The properties will come up. Select re-size, and then 640x480. It will add the re-sized picture to "My pics"....Send THAT one to photobucket.

HEY...I'VE GOT 500 POSTS!!!! YAAAYYYYY!!!


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Cart*

Screamin, The Pics Came On Mine. Good Looking Cart. Hope You Get To Use It A Lot And Catch A Bunch  Shade12


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

lets see, does this work?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like you got it!!! 

COOL looking cart, too!


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks, cant wait to use it. Any of you guys fish apache? Maybe we will run into each other sometime


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

where is that


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Apache is in Myrtle Beach, SC


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I do...hopefully the dad will buy the boat he's been talking about though so i'll only be out there when its too rough to take the boat out


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I was cleaning up...But decided to leave it alone...Maybe someone will benefit from the info


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

may have to take a ride down there then


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Railroader said:


> You'll have to size them before sending them to photobucket....At "My Pictures" left click the photo. The properties will come up. Select re-size, and then 640x480. It will add the re-sized picture to "My pics"....Send THAT one to photobucket.
> 
> HEY...I'VE GOT 500 POSTS!!!! YAAAYYYYY!!!


photobucket automatically resizes them for you too. Nice cart


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

yea I figured that out too

What kinda boat is he getten?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

something in a 23. Really want a Maycraft but may get the best deal on something like a Sea Pro


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*cart*

man,both of those carts are nice.i tend to travel a little lighter in the surf.i have a hopped up 5 
gallon bucket,and soft tackle box,and bait bucket sometimes.nice carts though.let us know
how it works when you test it out.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to put a pic in. Got a cart i would like to show off.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22154&highlight=pics


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Nice Cart*

Does it handle heavy weight? Can you lift heavy load with that connection of the "elbow" to the handle?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> I do...hopefully the dad will buy the boat he's been talking about though so i'll only be out there when its too rough to take the boat out


I hope he does to because I know a couple of guys he can take out.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

It is not a terrific pic of the cart. It does pretty good with wieghts but i dont lift it by the handle. I made this my self. Took a garden cart and mounted 4 rod holders on each side. The two on the back are bigger for holding my chunkers with the long handles. I also mounted a kitchen magnet on the back for attaching my knives and pliers to. I took a cutting board and mounted it to a pvc cap that fits on one of the back rod holders so i can cut bait on it. And to carry the cart to and from the beach i welded a reciever on the bottom so i can attach it to my trailer hitch. These carts work very well. Bout 80 bucks in it but deff worth it.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

b3butner said:


> I hope he does to because I know a couple of guys he can take out.


i'm sure we can work something out


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Yea, PVC in the handle is fine. The PVC cement is very rigid, so theres no flex. The cart weighs quite a bit with all the gear, but its no problem to pull. In the pic it may look flexed some, but thats because I havent glued the body yet, and have been pulling it around, loosening the joints. This one was built specifically for piers, but could be easily converted to a sand machine with some bigger tires 

Well its an all around good cart and its easy to make. Hopefully I will see you guys out on apache on Presidents day weekend, not sure if the cart will come with but I will be there, probably not catching anything . Im going to the BassPro spring classic too, so hopefully I will see some of you there 

Oh yea, did anyone go to the demonstrations on apache, held by basspro last year? Were they any good? 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine is the one with the pic link.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice!!


----------

